# 1940's Elgin Tanks bicycle



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Sep 11, 2013)

$0.99, No Reserve, Free Shipping! Go Bid Now!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111167343107


----------

